# 10 Ride Points



## Comair19 (May 5, 2013)

I travel the NEC pretty fequently, and am just about to buy a 10 ride pass to cut down on cost. I just wanted to ask if I'd still get a minimum 100 points/train, or if I'd just get 2X the dollar amount of the pass, so only 500 or so?

Thanks!


----------



## the_traveler (May 5, 2013)

When you buy individual tickets, you earn the 100 points per segment minimum. However, if you purchase a 10-ride or monthly ticket, you only earn 2 points per $ for the cost of the tickets/pass! :excl:


----------



## Comair19 (May 5, 2013)

Well thats no good! That might have turned me off of the 10 ride


----------



## the_traveler (May 5, 2013)

It's what's more important to you, collecting AGR points or saving money with the discount on the tickets. Some will choice the discount, some will chose the points.


----------



## Comair19 (May 5, 2013)

Yea, if I would do all 10 rides I'd save a bit, but I think theres a 45 or so day limit to them, and if I only hit 8 or 9 I'd lose money and points.


----------



## SubwayNut (May 5, 2013)

The upside to a 10 trip (you have to take all the rides within 45 days and their non-transferrable) is that its valid on nearly any train (except Acela and a few others) and you don't have to worry about reservations.


----------



## benale (May 11, 2013)

I was just thinking about this. I've been taking individual quick trips to build double AGR points. I was thinking if Amtrak brought back the double days in the fall. getting a ten ticket deal to save money. So, if I did that I wouldn't get the minimum 100 points? The savings would be about $2 a ticket, using the senior discount that I get. The trip costs $5.50 each way, so I would only get 11 points? Think I'll stick to the individual tickets.


----------



## saxman (May 12, 2013)

What I would do is to buy individual tickets until I reach Select Plus or whichever tier level I wish to achieve for the year. Then just buy 10 rides or multi-ride passes after that. This way you still save money and still have enough points for those big trips.


----------



## BCL (May 17, 2013)

Comair19 said:


> Yea, if I would do all 10 rides I'd save a bit, but I think theres a 45 or so day limit to them, and if I only hit 8 or 9 I'd lose money and points.


Is the discount that low? I get close to a 35% discount, so at least 7 rides and I'm even. Of course I get no AAA discount, but I think it's pretty good.


----------



## BCL (May 21, 2013)

I just had a 10-ride ticket post. The purchase date and 45-day validity were in the Double Days promotion window and I got double points on it. Now I just recently finished another 10-ride with all the rides within the promotional period, but I'm not sure if it will post double points. Just last weekend I bought a 10-ride and the ticket agent asked me when I wanted to start the valid date. He said it shouldn't affect the promotion eligibility since he thought that 10-rides weren't eligible for the promotion. I'm wondering if maybe I should have said to make the valid date start last Friday. I'm not sure if the purchase date, start of the valid window, or the entire valid period needs to be in the promotional period to get double points.


----------



## PRR 60 (May 21, 2013)

AGR Insider at Flyertalk addressed the posting of points and the validity date for promotions for monthly and multi-ride tickets. Here is what he said:



> We are often asked at AGR how monthly and multi-ride tickets are considered in terms of point posting and promotional eligibility. 2 TQPs per dollar spent are awarded for all monthly pass and multi-ride ticket products.
> 
> *Monthly tickets* - points are typically posted in the first week of the month following the month of validity. However, the travel date for purpose of promotional eligibility is the first day of the month of validity.
> 
> ...


One thing I would add with regard to the 10-trip tickets is that the "travel date" for promotions is the first day of validity. That may or may not be the purchase date.


----------



## BCL (May 21, 2013)

PRR 60 said:


> One thing I would add with regard to the 10-trip tickets is that the "travel date" for promotions is the first day of validity. That may or may not be the purchase date.


I figured since I wasn't going to use it until Monday, I said to make the first day Monday the 20th, but I bought it on Friday the 17th. So that'll cost me the double points. I typically use up these things well before the 45-day window is up, although I did use my last ride on one the absolute last day.


----------

